

Building a learning engine to understand what tweets are relevant. - svigraham
http://saranyan.com/post/7946363708/consuming-content-the-right-way
Basically, using AI techniques to classify what tweets are relevant to me. Building this in rails.
======
irfan
I am building a similar system to filter content based upon its popularity
among a specific group of people (rest of the content is noise for this
group). I have already developed an engine to make groups based upon their
geological location. So, in essence the system would provide localized popular
content. Would love to see your implementation :-)

~~~
svigraham
Thats nice. Are the groups are based on the content's location or the person's
original location? That might be an interesting way to group too. Irrespective
of where I am from, can my content automatically get grouped based on context,
which in this case is tied to location?

~~~
irfan
Right now they are based on person's location but we can extract the location
from content only if content has this information. In case of tweets, not all
tweets contain this information.

~~~
svigraham
Yeah, you are right. But, you can use foursquare/gowalla checkins and pair it
up with content. But, it might not be worth doing.

